# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Unable to Dream

## sunjazz_flower

I use to dream regularly when I was much younger, but as I grew older, I found it harder and harder to dream. Now, I dream maybe once or twice a month. The sad thing though is that when I dream, I sometimes do not remember my dream at all. : ( Does anyone have a solution for this?

----------


## jlambie

A lot of people have found success with Vitamin supplement. specifically B6. Some people attain it through food items such as Banana's, Mangos and other fruits... some people also choose a pill form. But if you think this is too much of a hassle, have a dream journal handy by your bedside, so when you wake up, if you've had a dream that you've remembered you can scratch in on some paper. I didnt really think the dream journal would work, but it has been a tremendous help to me in dream recall. hope this helps... You can PM me if you have any more  questions.

----------


## Scwigglie

It's not that you don't dream, you just don't remember them. Everyone has several dreams a night whether or not they're aware of it in the morning. So just when you wake up, lay there for a few minutes and think, "I know I had dreams.. now what were they.." You'll get better, I know you will!   :wink2:

----------


## gameover

> So just when you wake up, lay there for a few minutes and think, \"I know I had dreams.. now what were they..\"[/b]



Exactly. And if you lay still and don't move, you'll be amazed how much comes back to you. Just be patient. You do have dreams every single night you sleep.

----------


## sunjazz_flower

I think I'll try that too. Thx!

----------


## sunjazz_flower

Ok. I tried all the techniques, but it hasn't help. I don't think I have dreamed recently. I wake up in the morning with a headache, and I feel like I havent' gone to sleep yet. Anymore ideas?

----------


## jlambie

No luck eh? bummer. Did you get your B6 vitamins from fruit? or from a pill....most people have more success with pills. You can get them directly from the grocery store...and when you do start dreaming, start up a dream journal...you'd be suprised how much they help.

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by jlambie_
> *No luck eh? bummer. Did you get your B6 vitamins from fruit? or from a pill....most people have more success with pills. You can get them directly from the grocery store...and when you do start dreaming, start up a dream journal...you'd be suprised how much they help.*



dont forget to take them on a full stomach....some people seem to neglect this

----------


## clarkkent

Sometimes I took the multivit b just before sleeping, not after eating...
I don't think it had a bad effect, but sometimes it might have kept me awake for an hour...

Somewhere I did read a suggestion to take a vit b after waking during the night. I did try it and while I did not get an LD I got a very complex, somewhat weird and long dream.

----------


## sunjazz_flower

Hi Again! I tried a newer technique, but kinda old. Confusing, huh? What I did really worked. It brought me some dreams, though, still hazy. But I guess it's better than nothing. All I did was slept for 10 hours. Lol! Sounds funny, eh? But it worked.

----------


## Dark_No0B

Actually, its possible not to dream sometimes. There were times when i even never had a dream, just plain sleeping and seeing blackness, thats it. Theres no such thing as "everyone has dreams everynight they just dont remember them". Because i've slept some nights without having dreams.

But anyway, some of my friends tell me that they dont dream as much now that there older as well. I think its all imagination and such. I have heard that when your younger you have more of a mind and dream more. If i were you i'd go with the vitamins, and think about alot of things before you go to sleep. Or say to yourself "i will have a dream" constantly until you sleep. You can also think about that in your mind and/or picture yourself in a dream setting. Another idea is say to yourself "i will remember my dream" and you'll most likely remember it.  ::wink::  

As weird as this may sound i've heard that drinking milk before you sleep makes you have more dreams, or increases your chance to have a dream; longer dreams. You could try that.  ::?:

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by Dark_No0B_
> *Actually, its possible not to dream sometimes. There were times when i even never had a dream, just plain sleeping and seeing blackness, thats it. Theres no such thing as \"everyone has dreams everynight they just dont remember them\". Because i've slept some nights without having dreams.
> *



I'd have to disagree.  It's a scientific fact that we do dream every night, unless you sleep less than ninety minutes.  As the night goes on we get less deep sleep and more dreams.  The reason people say they don't dream is because you don't remember dreams unless you wake up before the dream time ends.  This is because at the end of the REM cycle your brain doesn't change the short term memories into long term memories.  This is my understanding.

----------


## Scwigglie

I agree with LDGuy on this one.

It can definitely feel as though you haven't had a dream, but they are so extremely easy to forget if you sleep the whole night through..

----------


## Dark_No0B

> _Originally posted by LDGuy_
> * 
>  It's a scientific fact that we do dream every.*



Well, i would want to have a link or something that states we all dream everynight. Because if i can LD perfectly everynight i think i would know if i didnt have a dream or not. And there were times in the past where  i wouldnt have a dream in a night. Also, doesnt drinking to much(getting hung over) and smoking to much weed before you go to bed prevent you from dreaming to? But anyway, about 3 years ago there was a few nights where i didnt dream. It wasnt a big deal at all, but i just found it pretty odd since i remember all my dreams. Altogether, it was only 3 times where i didnt dream, all in seperate nights. Since then i havnt NOT dreamed.........yet.

----------


## Turkeh

Drinking and having a smoke or whatever basically just really messes with your recall (not to mention makes you have crazy dreams), there still will be REM stages in which you dream though.

sunjazz_flower: Be patent with getting better at dream recall you shouldnt really be worrying about supplements and the like, recall will come but it takes time and practice thats all. The only advice i can give is that when i started out i used the first 4 steps of the MILD technique to increase my recall.

----------


## Lucid83

Turkeh, how do you make the MILD underlined and linked to a web address.  I can only input the web address as a link.  Thanks.

----------


## grim_reaper

> _Originally posted by Lucid83_
> *Turkeh, how do you make the MILD underlined and linked to a web address.  I can only input the web address as a link.  Thanks.*



This should help: 


```
 &#91;url=http&#58;//yoururl&#93;name of the url - this will be the underlined text&#91;/url&#93;
```


Here's how it looks:  name of the url - this will be the underlined text

 :wink2:

----------

